# Funniest Filipino Souveniers?



## arnisandyz (Jun 14, 2006)

We just recently did a FMA demo for our local Cultural Center and the director asked if I had anything "Cultural" from the Philippines that I would like to display in thier exhibit. I kind of laughed to myself and thought, besides weapons and a few other things, alot of "Filipino things" I have are pretty lame! I ended up giving him the number of our President of the Filipino American Association.

Lets see...I have the giant wooden fork and spoon, a wooden foot ashtray with the big toe curled up, a wooden Carabou, some tie-dyed clothing that I'm too embarrased to wear, a coconut shredder...

anybody else have any unique Filipino artifacts?

By the way, I just saw a funny movie I rented from blockbuster called "The Debut".  Its centered on a coming out party for a young Filipina girl and touches on the differences between the traditional Filipino grandfather/parents and the younger Filipino American youths. Anybody that is the least bit familiar with Filipino families will get a kick out of it. Not a great movie, but its funny if you can relate.
http://www.blockbuster.com/catalog/...el=sub&movieID=110649&displayBoxArt=true#Full


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Jun 14, 2006)

The last time I came back from the Phillipines, I brought back a pair of flip flops, but almost everything I took were left for my grandparents and my cousins.

Best Regards,

Jerry


----------



## John J (Jun 15, 2006)

You'll be the life of the party is you bring along the "man in the barrel". They will get a BIG surprise...LOL! 

The debut wasn't the best but for us Pinoy-Americans, it did touch on some issues.


----------



## eric10 (Jun 16, 2006)

arnisandyz,
good stuff man, every Filipino family should have the wooden spoon and fork combo, and the coconut shredder (brings back memories).  We used to have the wooden carving of the Tinikling dancers.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 16, 2006)

That's where those wooden spoons and forks come from?!!!!  

My old man was in the Navy and went to the islands a lot.  I guess he used to bring them back for someone each time.  My mom told me she used to yell at him for it.

Too funny!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't know why Filipinos have that big fork and spoon...when most of the time they eat with thier hands!

A couple other Filipino things I have...

A carved wooden "Tabo" (for the bathroom)
A Parol
One of those hanging shell lights
Hand carved backscratcher
A metal polvoron maker
A toy Jeepney
Filipina Barbie (for my daughter)
One of those tiny short brooms designed for someone under 3ft.

Check this out...pretty funny
http://www.createblog.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t13079.html


----------

